# The 2014-2015 Boston Celtics



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/boston.htm



Backcourt = Rondo & Bradley
Front court = Sullinger & Green
Middle = Olynyk

IMO Olynyk needs a solid shot at the 5. He proven when given the minutes he can produce. He may never be a 20 / 10 guy but there is serious potential there for at least 15 / 10

As far as the front court of course you would put Bass back in there if we could use Green as trade bait since he has a PO for 2015. Maybe better to get something for him now if we can.

Unfortunately we're still going to be stuck with Wallace. And I wouldn't even mind seeing Humphries back but he'd have to take a MAJOR cut.

* DISCUSS....*


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You guys should sign Nick Young. Just because it would be funny for me personally. No other real reason.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

No. YOU guys sign Nick Young!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Anyway the 14-15 Celtics talk has no business starting until our draft position is determined.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Here's some funny shit, the Lakers team payroll for next season as of right now is only 35M & 23M of that is just Kobe. 9M more for Nash. So they literally don't have enough guys to fill out a starting 5. So don't be surprised if they resigned Young. The price will be right as he currently only has a 1,1M PO for next season.

Its going to be real interesting to see how they fill that team out.


But the hell with them, how about our Celtics.?


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Floods said:


> Anyway the 14-15 Celtics talk has no business starting until our draft position is determined.



Sorry officer Floods, just trying to start up some conversation here. I didn't see a list on what topics were off limits right now.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*writes Rick2583 a ticket*


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Rick2583 said:


> Backcourt = Rondo & Bradley
> Front court = Sullinger & Green
> Middle = Olynyk
> 
> IMO Olynyk needs a solid shot at the 5. He proven when given the minutes he can produce. He may never be a 20 / 10 guy but there is serious potential there for at least 15 / 10


If Olynyk is giving you 15/10 it's because he's starting and your team is headed deeeep into the lottery.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

E.H. Munro said:


> If Olynyk is giving you 15/10 it's because he's starting and your team is headed deeeep into the lottery.




With all due respect I disagree, The guy has only played in 13 games where he's played 25 minutes or more (only 5 over 30) and in those 13 games he's averaging 15.3 PPG & 8.7 RPG while shooting 52% from the field. Not to shabby for a rookie. And seriously, its not like we have a better option.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Honestly, I have absolutely no idea where this team will be next year. They could trade for any mix of Larry Sanders, Asik, Josh Smith, Carmelo Anthony, or Kevin Love on draft night/over the summer or eventually unload Rondo to the Knicks for whatever picks NY has and Tim Hardaway Jr and I wouldn't be shocked. Their possibilities for next season literally range all the way from darkhorse contender to worst team in the East. I'm resigned to just sitting back and watching Ainge do his thing until a direction takes shape, because he's earned enough rope to play it as he sees fit.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Rick2583 said:


> With all due respect I disagree, The guy has only played in 13 games where he's played 25 minutes or more (only 5 over 30) and in those 13 games he's averaging 15.3 PPG & 8.7 RPG while shooting 52% from the field. Not to shabby for a rookie. And seriously, its not like we have a better option.


He couldn't defend Kobe on a Lakers forum. And, unfortunately, in the modern NBA, unless you're prime Shaq, your first and only duty as a center is to anchor the defense. If he's starting he gives you average offense while providing a complete void in the middle of the defense. So you'l get an average offensive player at the cost of being one of the worst defenses in the league. That ain't getting you to the playoffs unless you're playing for the Miami Heat.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

E.H. Munro said:


> He couldn't defend Kobe on a Lakers forum. And, unfortunately, in the modern NBA, unless you're prime Shaq, your first and only duty as a center is to anchor the defense. If he's starting he gives you average offense while providing a complete void in the middle of the defense. So you'l get an average offensive player at the cost of being one of the worst defenses in the league. That ain't getting you to the playoffs unless you're playing for the Miami Heat.



I hear what you're saying Munro but unless we can pull off getting someone like an DeAndre Jordan who becomes an unrestricted FA after next season or perhaps getting someone like Embriid in the draft, there's really not many other options.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I think most of us accept that the team is headed deep into the lottery again next year. Which was the point.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> I hear what you're saying Munro but unless we can pull off getting someone like an DeAndre Jordan who becomes an unrestricted FA after next season or perhaps getting someone like Embriid in the draft, there's really not many other options.


This is why I keep trying to talk myself into a Larry Sanders reclamation project. If this is simply just the year from hell for him and he can get his career back on track it's a chance to pick up a double-double guy who plays high level D all the way out to the perimeter on the cheap. Then again, he could just check out now that he's got his $44 million and be a crippling albatross.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

E.H. Munro said:


> I think most of us accept that the team is headed deep into the lottery again next year. Which was the point.



Oh I've no doubt that we'll be a lottery team again next season BUT.....if we stay status quo & and get our picks and a full season of Rondo. Along with a hungrier Sully & Green playing for a big contract (PO after next season) I think we just might contend for an 8th spot considering the weakness of the eastern teams. JMO.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> Oh I've no doubt that we'll be a lottery team again next season BUT.....if we stay status quo & and get our picks and a full season of Rondo. Along with a hungrier Sully & Green playing for a big contract (PO after next season) I think we just might contend for an 8th spot considering the weakness of the eastern teams. JMO.


Depends on how locked in Rondo is all season. If he's out to earn a max contract from someone in free agency they could be next year's version of the Raptors. If he's trying to pout his way to a mid-season trade they aren't winning much at all.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> Depends on how locked in Rondo is all season. If he's out to earn a max contract from someone in free agency they could be next year's version of the Raptors. If he's trying to pout his way to a mid-season trade they aren't winning much at all.



Honestly I can see him playing his ass off to get the big bucks.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Rick2583 said:


> Oh I've no doubt that we'll be a lottery team again next season BUT.....if we stay status quo & and get our picks and a full season of Rondo. Along with a hungrier Sully & Green playing for a big contract (PO after next season) I think we just might contend for an 8th spot considering the weakness of the eastern teams. JMO.


The will he/won't he situation is going to be destructive. If Boston can't legitimately put something together that makes them a legitimate ECF team then he's likely to play somewhere else next year. As for the rest of it, "hungry" roleplayer level talent might get them to .500, but that's the upper limit. And that assumes that the East is as damaged by injury next year as this.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> Honestly I can see him playing his ass off to get the big bucks.


Same here, but I also don't want to give him a max-level contract next summer.


----------

